# SF Bay Area Vizsla Walk



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hopefully most everyone will have Monday off since the Xmas holiday falls on Sunday.
There will be a walk at Point Pinole on MONDAY, Dec 26 at 10:00 a.m.

Posted by Kay Ingle (Vizsla Rescue Haven) on the Yahoo groups: VizslaWalk.

Bailey and Chloe will be there running off excess Christmas turkey and stuffing.

Come join a pack of red bird dogs enjoying this off-leash dog Disneyland.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/teamwork-brother-and-sister-vizsla.html

Point Pinole is along the norhern shore of Richmond.

You can e-mail directly if you want more information.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It was a great V walk with a huge turn out... thanks for posting! Nice to finally meet you and your dogs.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pics. It's awesome to see a lot of V's playing together. They look like they are in heaven! 

I also noticed that all of them have docked tails. The Government here in Aus in there infinite wisdom, banned tail docking about 10 years ago. So if we see one, we know they are elderly or have been injured.


----------

